# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  ابني يكذب ما الحل؟؟

## سارة بنت محمد

ابني يكذب ما الحل؟
_
----------
إجابة :
__الطفل إذا كان صغير السن لا يعرف بعد ما معنى الكذب ولا يميز بينه وبين الخيال والمزاح ألا ترين أن الله قال :"وَاللَّهُ أَخْرَجَكُمْ مِنْ بُطُونِ أُمَّهَاتِكُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ شَيْئًا وَجَعَلَ لَكُمُ السَّمْعَ وَالْأَبْصَارَ وَالْأَفْئِدَةَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ"
فأولا أنت بحاجة لأن تبذلي جهدا في توضيح معنى الكذب وشرح الفرق بينه وبين الخيال من خلال المواقف المختلفة وهذا يحتاج منك للصبر والحلم__فمثلا لو جاء يحكي لك عن الأسد الذي دخل غرفته أو الدب الذي رآه في الشارع..أظهري الانبهار والتعجب ثم أخبريه أن خياله واسع وممكن تقص علي قصص خيالية لكن أخبرني أولا أنها قصة من خيالك__لو سألتيه عن شيء حدث فبدأ يختلق قصة استمعي له ثم أخبريه أن القصة خيالية وأنك تقدرين أنه ربما كان بتمنى أن هذا هو الذي حدث( إذا كان يقص شيء خيالي لطيف) أو أنك تخشى أن يحدث ذلك (لو كان يقص شيء مخيف من وجهة نظره) ثم أخبريه أنك تريدين معرفة ما حدث حقيقة وبعدها يمكننا أن نجلس لتقص علي ما شئت من خيالك بشرط أن تخبرني أن هذا من خيالك!__السن الصغير يحتاج منك لشيء من تضييق البيئة التربوية حى يفهم أولا معنى الكذب - بخلاف السن الكبير- وهذا يعني أن عليك أن تتجنبي طرح سؤالا على طفلك يحتاج إلى الجواب بــ (نعم) أو (لا)!
ألا ترين أن كثيرا من الأطفال يهزون رءوسهم بلا وهم يقولون نعم والعكس صحيح؟؟؟
فقد لا يفقه الطفل بعد معنى (نعم) و (لا)
= إذا كنت متأكدة أن طفلك الصغير الذي لم يفهم بعد معنى كذب وعاقبته قد فعل شيئا ما مما نهيتيه عنه فإياك وسؤاله : هل فعلت كذا؟ بل اشرحي له لماذا أخطأ بفعل كذا ..حتى لو عاقبتيه المهم ألا تجمعي على نفسك مشقة معالجة سلوكين في آن واحد 
= في خلال تربيتك للسن الذي لا يعي المخاطر وعواقبها عليك أن تؤمني منزلك بشكل كافٍ فلا تركي أدراجك متاحة ثم تثورين لأن طفلتك استخدمت مستحضرات التجميل والكريم!
ولا تتركي المكواة قريبة من متناول يده ثم تبكي لأنه وضع يديه عليها!
أمني البيت حتى يمكنك في هذه السن التفرغ لتلقين المهارات وتنميتها ولا تضطري للدخول في تعديل السلوكيات وخوض معركة يمكن تجنبها حتى ينضج طفلك قليلا.
إذن الخلاصة في السن الصغيرة أن تعرفي وتعي جيدا عدم فهمه لمعنى الكذب وتبدأي بغرس معناه وعواقبه مع عدم إيقاف إبداعه الخيالي وحاولي قدر استطاعتك ألا تجمعي في هذا السن بين تعديل سلوكين في آن واحد__2- الطفل صار أكبر ( 8 سنوات أو أكثر أو أقل - مع مراعاة الفروق الفردية وما بذلتيه من جهد في توصيل المعلومات 
هو الآن في سن الآن يفهم معنى كذب وتعلم أن له عاقبة دنيوية وأخروية
أول شيء لا تظني أن الأمر انتهى
تعديل السلوك وغرس القيم والمبادئ لا يتوقف عند سن معين
هناك احتمال قائم دائما أن يحدث فتور أو انتكاس أو تغيير نتيجة لأي تغيير على الصعيد الأسري أو المدرسي أو حتى بدون تغيير واضح لك ..مجرد الرغبة في العناد والخروج من سلطة الوالدين قد تتسبب في دفع الطفل للكذب.
لا تبالغي في تتبع أسباب الكذب..لأن الغرض الحقيقي هو ألا يكذب الطفل مهما تغيرت الظروف والأحداث ومهما كانت مشاعره!
أتفهم أن كلامي قد لا يتفق مع ما سمعتيه هنا أو هناك..هي وجهة نظر اسمعيها ولك الخيار!__بعض الإرشادات المهم لتعليم طفلك الصدق ووضع حاجز داخلي بينه وبين الكذب:
1- نحتاج نوعين من الوعظ:
وعظ عام في كل وقت أغرس في ابني الخوف من الله وحب الله ورجاء رحمته
الثلاثة 
حاولي التوازن فليس الأمر كله تخويف ولا كله حب ولا كله رجاء! ...نحتاج لهذه الأعمال القلبية الثلاثة معا بنفس النسب في العموم: وعظ عام خلال التربية اليومية.
ونحتاج وقت وقوع الكذب موعظة خاصة بالترغيب والترهيب معا أيضا: ولكن خاصة بالكذب والصدق:__قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :"عليكم بالصِّدقِ . فإنَّ الصِّدقَ يهدي إلى البرِّ . وإنَّ البرَّ يهدي إلى الجنَّةِ . وما يزالُ الرَّجلُ يصدُقُ ويتحرَّى الصِّدقَ حتَّى يُكتبَ عند اللهِ صِدِّيقًا . وإيَّاكم والكذِبَ . فإنَّ الكذِبَ يهدي إلى الفجورِ . وإنَّ الفجورَ يهدي إلى النَّارِ . وما يزالُ الرَّجلُ يكذِبُ ويتحرَّى الكذِبَ حتَّى يُكتبَ عند اللهِ كذَّابًا ."
رغبيه أن يكون صادقا حتى يكتب عند الله صديقا وخوفيه من الكذب لكي لا يكتب عند الله كذابا__أشعريه أن الصدق سلوك ذو قيمة عالية وهو خلق رفيع للناس الرفيعة الراقية ...
فخمي ولدك وأخبريه أنه "مش أنت اللي تعمل كدة مش مستواك أنت ذكي أنت شجاع متكذبش أبدا اللي يكذب ده الضعيف الجبان أنت أكبر من ذلك"__وأظهري مساوئ الكذب في عينيه 
قولي له لو السيف على رقبتك لا تكذب لو قطعوك وعذبوك لا تكذب أنت قوي وشجاع وعندك مروءة ونبل أخلاق أنت فارس من فرسان العرب نحسب أن فيك خيرات كثيرات فلا يليق بك أن تتصف بالكذب!__2- اهتمي بقصص السلف في الصدق 
بصفة عامة قصص الأنبياء وقصص السلف بل أي قصة وكرتون يشاهده شاركيه وأبرزي قيمة الصدق وسفهي من الكذب 
المتأمل في قصص الانبياء يجد كنزا تربويا يغرس كل سلوك حسن ويقبح كل سلوك قبيح..للكبير قبل الصغير ..ألا ترين أن كتاب الله بين يديك فيه القصص وقال تعالى :" لقد كان في قصصهم عبرة لأولي الألباب"__3- انتهزي فرصة كلمة الصدق منه وأظهري سعادتك بالطريقة التي يحبها
انتهبي! لا تعطي ولدك مقابلا ماديا لأنه صادق بل أعطيه مقابلا معنويا وشعورا بالفخر__4- الفتي نظر الطفل للعواقب الطبيعية التي تحدث للكاذب والصادق 
الفتي نظره أنك تحترمي فلانا الصادق ..وأنك حزينة أو مستاءة من فلان الكاذب 
لكن انتبهي!
لا تخوضي بصورة تجعل الطفل يستمرئ الغيبة : تخيري ألفاظك وحسنيها وتكلمي بمقدار بغير توسع!__5- إياك والمسامحة دوما إذا كان صادق ..لكن ممكن كل فترة "سامحتك على كذا لصدقك"
لماذا؟ لأن ديمومة المسامحة مع الصدق في إطار تعاملك معه قد يجعل من الصدق سلوكا مرتبطا بك أو بالمسامحة فإذا وقع في يد من لا يسامح للصدق اهتز السلوك وتغير ..ببساطة : لقد كان يصدق فقط لأنه يعرف أن الصدق = الإفلات من العقوبة..إن الطفل غالبا ذكي في التقاط الخصال الفردية لكل شخصية ويتعامل بمهارة وانتهازية عالية..فلا تكوني نمطية أنت لا تربي طفلك في غرفة مغلقة! نحن نريد سلوكا عامة مغروسا ونابع من داخل طفلك__ولو تأملت جيدا في سلوكيات الأطفال ستلمحين هذه المهارة ..بل أنك عزيزتي تتشكين منها كل مرة تذهبين فيه عند الجدة..إنه يدرك متى تعجزين عن العقاب لوجود "الجد والجدة"!__6- حسني علاقتك بابنك في العموم لأن هذا أقرب لقبول النصيحة وتحسين العلاقة يكون بتوسيع مساحة العلاقة الطيبة والتشجيع والمدح ورسائل المحبة والحنان__7- ممكن اعتماد عقوبات خاصة بالكذب 
مثل كتابة 10 صفحات ( أو أقل أو أكثر بحسب السن وتكرار السلوك السيء): يكتب فيها : " الكذب سلوك سيء وهو سلوك صغار النفوس" أو مثلا : لا يكذب الفارس النبيل الشجاع لكن يكذب الضعيف الجبان
أو أي عبارة أخرى تختارينها بحسب سنه وإداركه وأسلوبك__اختاري وقت الكتابة من وقت راحته أو وقت الكرتون المفضل - وقت نزهة منتظرة! بدقة أقول لك: هو نوع من النكد بأسلوب راق! ..
نجاج هذا الأسلوب يحتاج منك إظهار التعاطف والحزن لأنه حرم مما يحب لاضطراره هو لكتابة هذا الكلام لأنه بحاجة لذلك لكي يحفظه ويعمل به!
انتهبي! إظهار الشراسة والقسوة سيجعل الأمر تحدِ خارج نطاق تعديل السلوك وبالتالي الكتابة لن تجدي!__وفي النهاية والبداية أقول لك أختي الحبيبة:
الدعاء واللاستعانة بالله ومعرفة أن كل سبب تأخذينه لا يمكن أن ينجح إلا أن يشاء الله
أنت لست تلك المربية الأريبة التي تتقن كل شيء وتعرف كيف تعدل سلوك ولدها
أنت أمة الرحمن لا قيمة لك ولا نجاح إلا بعون الله وتسديده إياك وتوفيقه 
افتقري للملك يغنيك ..
واعلمي أنك في جهاد إلى الممات قال تعالى :"والذين جاهدوا فينا لنهدينهم سبلنا"
وتذكري أختي الحبيبة أن تربيتك لولدك قربة لربك فضعي نصب عينيك :"إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين"
وأصلحي ما بينك وبين الله أولا .."وكان أبوهما صالحا" فحفظ الله له ولديه بعد موته_[/right]

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاك الله خيرا موضوع قيم

----------

